# Fondo Indexado o Roboadvisor (Inversor Novel)



## vincent anton freeman (3 Abr 2020)

Buenos días!

Estoy interesado en invertir una pequeña cantidad de dinero en bolsa aprovechando las caídas actuales o futuras.

He estado barajando dos opciones ya que será la primera vez que invierto en valores.

Una opción es Roboadvisor de openbank

Y la otra fondos indexados Amundi (World y SP 500)

¿Cual creeis que es la mejor opción para invertir 7000 euros (es un dinero que me puedo permitir actualmente) y por qué?. Lo veo como una inversión de futuro para seguir metiendo más dinero en pequeñas cantidades a largo plazo.

Os agradecería vuestras respuestas.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

Antes que el roboadvisor de Openbank me decantaría por el de Indexa

Y antes que por tu cuenta en fondos amundi en Openbank me decanto por vanguard en Myinvestor


----------



## vincent anton freeman (3 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Antes que el roboadvisor de Openbank me decantaría por el de Indexa
> 
> Y antes que por tu cuenta en fondos amundi en Openbank me decanto por vanguard en Myinvestor



Y entre un roboadvisor y los fondos? Cual eliges? Y por qué? Gracias


----------



## DonPimpon (3 Abr 2020)

Hazte tu propia cartera de etfs y pasa de roboadvisors


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Y entre un roboadvisor y los fondos? Cual eliges? Y por qué? Gracias



Pues actualmente tengo ambos, roboadvisor con Indexa porque tengo la promoción sin comisiones de un año y ellos me rebalancean la cartera. Cuando se me termine me los llevare a myinvestor.

Por otro lado tengo dos fondos de vanguard en Myinvestor y los rebalanceo yo

Y por otro lado tengo el fondo Baelo Patrimonio en Myinvestor también pero no es un Indexado al uso, más bien es un fondo de acciones de dividendo creciente

Si no tienes experiencia ninguna y no quieres complicarte ni estar mirando rebalanceos ni historias mejor un roboadvisor

Por el contrario hacerse una cartera de dos o tres fondos indexados de vanguard es muy sencillo y te ahorras las comisiones de custodia y gestoría.

Depende de tus ganas básicamente


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Hazte tu propia cartera de etfs y pasa de roboadvisors



Los etfs pueden ser más convenientes para una cantidad grande invertida de golpe.. no sé yo si con aportaciones mensuales salen a cuenta por las comisiones.

Aunque en Degiro son gratuitas las comisiones en algunos etfs... No se es mirar tu estrategia y valorarlo..

Eso sí los etfs indexados suelen ser aún más baratos que los fondos Indexados eso si


----------



## vincent anton freeman (3 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Pues actualmente tengo ambos, roboadvisor con Indexa porque tengo la promoción sin comisiones de un año y ellos me rebalancean la cartera. Cuando se me termine me los llevare a myinvestor.
> 
> Por otro lado tengo dos fondos de vanguard en Myinvestor y los rebalanceo yo
> 
> ...



Gracias. Más opiniones?


----------



## Jamie Dimon (3 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Antes que el roboadvisor de Openbank me decantaría por el de Indexa
> 
> Y antes que por tu cuenta en fondos amundi en Openbank me decanto por vanguard en Myinvestor



Por que Vanguard y no Amundi?

En mi caso tengo mas de 100k en Openbank y me es mas comodo por que Openbank me lo ofrecen directamente, pero no tienen Vanguard. Ademas MSCI World es mundial, creo que con Vanguard te quedas en USA.


----------



## damnit (3 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Por que Vanguard y no Amundi?
> 
> En mi caso tengo mas de 100k en Openbank y me es mas comodo por que Openbank me lo ofrecen directamente, pero no tienen Vanguard. Ademas MSCI World es mundial, creo que con Vanguard te quedas en USA.



Vanguard también tiene fondos All World Index (VWRL), creo que el forero te recomienda Vanguard porque suelen tener TER más bajos pero por contra la cantidad inicial de entrada suele ser más alto. 

Si comparas el histórico de VVRL vs ACWI (los All World Index de Vanguard y el de Morgan Stanley), la gráfica es casi idéntica.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Vanguard también tiene fondos All World Index (VWRL), creo que el forero te recomienda Vanguard porque suelen tener TER más bajos pero por contra la cantidad inicial de entrada suele ser más alto.
> 
> Si comparas el histórico de VVRL vs ACWI (los All World Index de Vanguard y el de Morgan Stanley), la gráfica es casi idéntica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 275950



El ter es más bajo y en Myinvestor no tiene mínimo.

Eso y que son los pioneros en indexación y los favoritos de cualquier cartera boglehead.

Por lo demás un amundi o un vanguard no tiene mucha diferencia, los fondos de vanguard suelen replicar ligeramente mejor a sus índices, así en general y hay de todo, world, emergentes, bonos lo que quieras


----------



## Jamie Dimon (3 Abr 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Vanguard también tiene fondos All World Index (VWRL), creo que el forero te recomienda Vanguard porque suelen tener TER más bajos pero por contra la cantidad inicial de entrada suele ser más alto.
> 
> Si comparas el histórico de VVRL vs ACWI (los All World Index de Vanguard y el de Morgan Stanley), la gráfica es casi idéntica.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 275950




Haciendo numeros, me vale la pena hacer una transaccion de mas de 100k de Openbank a myinvestor? ni idea de myinvestor, acabo de ver que es eun banco digital entiendo, como Openbank pero ofrece Vanguard? ahora me entero de que en españa ya se puede comprar Vanguard, tenia entendido que no y por eso la alternativa solia ser Amundi. Que segnifica esa buzzword de "neobanco" en la practica?

Que seguridad tiene neobanco vs Openbank? al menos Openbank se que esta relacionado con Santander y si cae seria escenario de madmax, myinvestor ni zorra.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Haciendo numeros, me vale la pena hacer una transaccion de mas de 100k de Openbank a myinvestor? ni idea de myinvestor, acabo de ver que es eun banco digital entiendo, como Openbank pero ofrece Vanguard? ahora me entero de que en españa ya se puede comprar Vanguard, tenia entendido que no y por eso la alternativa solia ser Amundi. Que segnifica esa buzzword de "neobanco" en la practica?
> 
> Que seguridad tiene neobanco vs Openbank? al menos Openbank se que esta relacionado con Santander y si cae seria escenario de madmax, myinvestor ni zorra.



Myinvestor pertenece a Andbank, y es tan fiable como cualquier otro banco, fgd español.
Han sacado hace nada, un mes los vanguard, hasta entonces la única forma era por BNP, renta 4 y banca privada...
Tienes los 100k invertidos en fondos Amundi en Openbank? Si es así a la larga te compensa tener Vanguard, el ter de una cartera media de dos o tres fondos es del 0,20 %

Lo de neobanco se referirán a estos bancos que buscan distanciarse de la banca tradicional.. Myinvestor, Orange Bank, Openbank etc...


----------



## damnit (3 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Haciendo numeros, me vale la pena hacer una transaccion de mas de 100k de Openbank a myinvestor? ni idea de myinvestor, acabo de ver que es eun banco digital entiendo, como Openbank pero ofrece Vanguard? ahora me entero de que en españa ya se puede comprar Vanguard, tenia entendido que no y por eso la alternativa solia ser Amundi. Que segnifica esa buzzword de "neobanco" en la practica?
> 
> Que seguridad tiene neobanco vs Openbank? al menos Openbank se que esta relacionado con Santander y si cae seria escenario de madmax, myinvestor ni zorra.



en eso no te puedo ayudar porque no opero ni con Openbank ni con Myinvestor.

No obstante y en caso de mad max y quiebra, ya se ha dicho en otras ocasiones: tu dinero en los fondos no tiene por qué peligrar, porque para empezar no entra en el balance del banco entre otras cosas, así que ese escenario no tiene por qué preocuparte.


----------



## tastas (3 Abr 2020)

Como inversor novel, creo que no te hará daño empezar poco a poco, con inversiones periódicas, en un roboadvisor como Indexa o Finizens.
Abrirte indexados no es complicado si tienes clara la idea y te resultará más barato, el problema es que en una situación como la actual tenderás a recoger los bártulos con lo que te quede y no volver. Si te decantas por indexados, busca un fondo de RF como este (IE0007472115 ) y ponle al menos un 20% de tu cartera. Te desaconsejo invertir 100% en RV, aunque en esta época supongo que a muy pocos se les ocurrirá (y eso que ahora tendría más sentido que hacerlo hace unos meses).


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

Extraido de la (maravillosa) web de los seguidores de Bogleheads en español

Recomendación de carteras Bogleheads - Bogleheads® España

Podéis comprobar la diferencia de TER entre Vanguard y Amundi, el doble... a la larga es mucho



> *Versión con Fondos Vanguard (RECOMENDADOS)
> 
> La Cartera Boglehead - Indexado Sencillo: 2 Fondos (0,16%)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie Dimon (3 Abr 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Como inversor novel, creo que no te hará daño empezar poco a poco, con inversiones periódicas, en un roboadvisor como Indexa o Finizens.
> Abrirte indexados no es complicado si tienes clara la idea y te resultará más barato, el problema es que en una situación como la actual tenderás a recoger los bártulos con lo que te quede y no volver. Si te decantas por indexados, busca un fondo de RF como este (IE0007472115 ) y ponle al menos un 20% de tu cartera. Te desaconsejo invertir 100% en RV, aunque en esta época supongo que a muy pocos se les ocurrirá (y eso que ahora tendría más sentido que hacerlo hace unos meses).



Por que Buffet invierte con un 90% en RV?

Y en cuanto al IE0007472115 cual seria el equivalente en Amundi?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Por que Buffet invierte con un 90% en RV?
> 
> Y en cuanto al IE0007472115 cual seria el equivalente en Amundi?



Buffet sabe

Yo diria el LU1050470373


----------



## tastas (3 Abr 2020)

Buffet car un 35% vs un 30% del sp500 en lo que va de año. Aún así creo que llevaba bastante dinero en efectivo en 2019.
Hay que tener un buen estómago para digerir esas caídas.

Warren Buffett’s Berkshire Hathaway has the cash to buy Tesla, Starbucks, or McDonald’s after the coronavirus sell-off


----------



## DonPimpon (3 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Los etfs pueden ser más convenientes para una cantidad grande invertida de golpe.. no sé yo si con aportaciones mensuales salen a cuenta por las comisiones.
> 
> Aunque en Degiro son gratuitas las comisiones en algunos etfs... No se es mirar tu estrategia y valorarlo..
> 
> Eso sí los etfs indexados suelen ser aún más baratos que los fondos Indexados eso si



Pero que te crees que hacen indexa o demás con sus "roboadvisors"? Comprar etfs!

Las aportaciones recurrentes sirven igual en ambos casos. E incluso, si lo manejas tú, puedes hacer un poco de market timing.

Yo al principio también tenía indexa, pero una vez que aprendí a usar un brojer (degiro o IB), he cancelado y me lo hago yo.

Todos los productos que contratan ellos las puedes pillar tú con el broker.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Abr 2020)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Pero que te crees que hacen indexa o demás con sus "roboadvisors"? Comprar etfs!
> 
> Las aportaciones recurrentes sirven igual en ambos casos. E incluso, si lo manejas tú, puedes hacer un poco de market timing.
> 
> ...



Indexa no usa etfs, usa fondos de vanguard
El market timing en una estrategia boglehead/indexada a largo plazo no es aconsejable.

Las aportaciones recurrentes con etfs tienen coste como bien sabrás, degiro tiene libre de comisiones algunos etfs con condiciones por lo que dependiendo de tu estrategia pueden o no servir.

Saludos


----------



## DonPimpon (4 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Indexa no usa etfs, usa fondos de vanguard
> El market timing en una estrategia boglehead/indexada a largo plazo no es aconsejable.
> 
> Las aportaciones recurrentes con etfs tienen coste como bien sabrás, degiro tiene libre de comisiones algunos etfs con condiciones por lo que dependiendo de tu estrategia pueden o no servir.
> ...



Son TODOS etfs

Y como dices, el coste depende del broker y del mercado.

En degiro puedes comprar los mismos etfs vanguard ftse e ishares msci GRATIS, por ejemplo. Y los mismos etfs de bonos o de inflación. ETFs.

pero vamos, que hagas lo que te salga de la polla, no vengo a convencer a nadie.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (4 Abr 2020)

DonPimpon dijo:


> Son TODOS etfs
> 
> Y como dices, el coste depende del broker y del mercado.
> 
> ...



En los carteras de fondos de inversión usan fondos de inversión, en los planes de pensiones usan etfs.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (4 Abr 2020)

¿Como saber si un fondo reinvierte los dividendos?

¿Por ejemplo este donde lo indica, o se da por sabido?
https://americas.vanguard.com/institutional/mvc/loadImage?country=bs&docId=7840


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (4 Abr 2020)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> ¿Como saber si un fondo reinvierte los dividendos?
> 
> ¿Por ejemplo este donde lo indica, o se da por sabido?
> https://americas.vanguard.com/institutional/mvc/loadImage?country=bs&docId=7840




Tiene que indicar si es de Acumulacion o Distribución

Este es de Acumulacion por lo tanto reinvierte dividendos

En el factsheet que has puesto no lo pone.. tendrá que decirlo en otro folleto del fondo

Pero en morningstar si lo dice

Vanguard U.S. 500 Stock Index Fund Investor EUR A...|IE0032620787


----------



## diogenes de sinope (4 Abr 2020)

Alguna opinión/experiencia sobre la gestora online de Bankinter (popcoin)?
Tienen carteras sencillas variando la proporción de un mix de 4 fondos de renta fija y otro míx de 2 de renta variable (europa y usa).
Comisiones para indexados 0,49%+(0,25% del propio fondo). ¿Hay alguna otra comisión oculta?


----------



## Javier de Carglass (4 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Tiene que indicar si es de Acumulacion o Distribución
> 
> Este es de Acumulacion por lo tanto reinvierte dividendos
> 
> ...



Sabes como funciona el tema de que el fondo sea en Euros pero invierta en el SP500?
Como le afecta el tipo de cambio si el fondo está en €?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (4 Abr 2020)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Sabes como funciona el tema de que el fondo sea en Euros pero invierta en el SP500?
> Como le afecta el tipo de cambio si el fondo está en €?



No soy un experto, pero mirando ambos veo que son iguales replicando al índice ya que las empresas serán exactamente las mismas en porcentaje por capitalizacion, aunque el valor de la participación si que cambia, me imagino que al ser euro el tipo de cambio sí que afecta, en este caso es mas barato el valor del fondo en euros.

Siendo tu moneda el euro es en el que deberías invertir.


----------



## ozito (5 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Indexa no usa etfs, usa fondos de vanguard
> El market timing en una estrategia boglehead/indexada a largo plazo no es aconsejable.
> 
> Las aportaciones recurrentes con etfs tienen coste como bien sabrás, degiro tiene libre de comisiones algunos etfs con condiciones por lo que dependiendo de tu estrategia pueden o no servir.
> ...



He leido lo que comentabas de en vez de comprar MSCI World Amundi mediante Openbank, abrirte cuenta en myinvestor y comprar Vanguard por que sale mas barato en TER, no se que es TER pero imagino que son costes en comisiones etc.

Bueno mis dudas son:

1) Cual es el equivalente que deberia comprar en myinvestor? es decir cual es el equivalente del MSCI World Amundi en Vanguard?
2) Cuanto se tarda en abrir la cuenta en myinvestor?
3) Hay que rellenar el modelo 720 al tener dinero invertido fuera tecnicamente?
4) En la practica cuanta pasta te ahorras? por ejemplo, meto 30k en MSCI World Amundi con Openbank vs 30k en el equivalente de Vanguard con myinvestor, cuanta pasta me ahorro? Cuando te cobran el mantenimiento? cada mes te quitan algo o como va esto? como se estas cosas? funciona segun el fondo?
5) Cual es tu cartera?

Nunca he invertido antes pero creo que ya toca.

un saludo


----------



## carlosas (5 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Pues actualmente tengo ambos, roboadvisor con Indexa porque tengo la promoción sin comisiones de un año y ellos me rebalancean la cartera. Cuando se me termine me los llevare a myinvestor.
> 
> Por otro lado tengo dos fondos de vanguard en Myinvestor y los rebalanceo yo
> 
> ...



A qué te refieres con rebalancear los fondos? Pon ejemplo, gracias


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (5 Abr 2020)

ozito dijo:


> He leido lo que comentabas de en vez de comprar MSCI World Amundi mediante Openbank, abrirte cuenta en myinvestor y comprar Vanguard por que sale mas barato en TER, no se que es TER pero imagino que son costes en comisiones etc.
> 
> Bueno mis dudas son:
> 
> ...



El TER son los gastos totales del fondo efectivamente

1. IE00B03HCZ61
2. No recuerdo bien, pero es rapido y todo online no recuerdo que hubiese que enviar nada por correo
3. En este caso no, al ser una gestora española no hay que presentar 720
4. El ter se descuenta diariamente del valor del fondo. Ter de 0,18 / 365 días es lo que se te cobra del valor diario del fondo.
La diferencia del amundi al de vanguard son 0,12% anual, no parece mucho, pero a largo plazo todo cuenta. Te aconsejo que te mires videos, blogs y culaquier info que te ayude a comprender cómo funciona un fondo, es sencillo.
5. Mi cartera indexada en Myinvestor es tal que asi


[70%] RV Global: Vanguard Global Stock Index Fund Investor EUR Accumulation - ISIN IE00B03HCZ61 - 0,18%
[30%] RF Gobiernos Euro: Vanguard Euro Government Bond Index Fund Investor EUR Accumulation - ISIN IE0007472115 - 0,12%
En Indexa es bastante parecida pero usa fondos vanguard institucionales, más baratos pero inaccesibles a los pequeños inversores de otra forma.

Y por otro lado como gestión activa tengo el fondo Baelo Patrimonio que es digamos un todo en uno, no es un Indexado al uso.

Baelo Patrimonio Fondo de Inversión


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (5 Abr 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> A qué te refieres con rebalancear los fondos? Pon ejemplo, gracias



Cuando uno de los fondos se aleja del porcentaje del objetivo, se vende más caro y se compra el otro mes barato. Ej:

70% RV y 30% RF

Con la debacle del bicho la RV ha bajado un 12% y la RF ha subido un 6%, se vendería la RF que está más cara ahora hasta que vuelva a su 30% y se compra RV que está más barata hasta que vuelva a su 70%

No es mandatorio con esos porcentajes, es solo un ejemplo, se suele rebalancear o mirar si es necesario cuando se desvíe un 25% aprox, una vez al año, dos como mucho


----------



## Jamie Dimon (6 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> El TER son los gastos totales del fondo efectivamente
> 
> 1. IE00B03HCZ61
> 2. No recuerdo bien, pero es rapido y todo online no recuerdo que hubiese que enviar nada por correo
> ...



Por que solo tienes Euro para RF? En RV no meterias algo mas o ves que no vale la pena por que la rentabilidad es parecida?

Como te esta rindiendo la gestion activa vs tu cartera de indexados?



EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Cuando uno de los fondos se aleja del porcentaje del objetivo, se vende más caro y se compra el otro mes barato. Ej:
> 
> 70% RV y 30% RF
> 
> ...



Entiendo que myinvestor no cobra ninguna comision al hacer esos reajustes?

Al darte de alta te llaman o hacen videollamada o es 100% automatizado?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Por que solo tienes Euro para RF? En RV no meterias algo mas o ves que no vale la pena por que la rentabilidad es parecida?
> 
> Como te esta rindiendo la gestion activa vs tu cartera de indexados?
> 
> ...



Por el factor divisa principalmente, aunque tampoco hay mucha diferencia entre uno global o uno europeo

Mi aversión al riesgo personal no da para más de ese 70% y soy relativamente joven

Lo único activo que tengo es Baelo y ha perdido igual prácticamente que la indexada, quizá más suave al tener oro y reíts... Es un fondo que me gusta porque es muy equilibrado.

Si fuera otro fondo activo la hostia habría sido mayor que la Indexada eso seguro.

En Myinvestor no he tenido que hacer rebalanceos aún pero no cobran nada no. Y creo recordar que es todo automatizado, quizá foto del DNI pero hace tiempo que me lo hice y no me acuerdo bien. Es rápido


----------



## Indrid Cold (6 Abr 2020)

Para darte de alta en MyInvestor tienes que rellenar los campos que te piden con tus datos, y necesitaras IBAN de tu cuenta bancaria. Ademas, verificarán mediante fotos en tiempo real tu DNI por ambas caras y tu cara (es una especie de videollamada que hace la máquina). Por lo que te recomiendo que te crees la cuenta a través de tu telefono movil o tablet y no desde el PC. Despues en 2 días mas o menos verificarán tu cuenta bancaria y listo, ya solo tienes que realizar una transferencia y comprar los fondos.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (8 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Por el factor divisa principalmente, aunque tampoco hay mucha diferencia entre uno global o uno europeo
> 
> Mi aversión al riesgo personal no da para más de ese 70% y soy relativamente joven
> 
> ...



No le ves valor a algo como Finizens? Ofrecen 5 tipo de carteras:

Finizens


Categoría de ActivoInstrumento FinancieroCartera 1Cartera 2Cartera 3Cartera 4Cartera 5Acciones EuropaVanguard European Stock Idx Ins EUR Acc4,81%10,87%15,53%20,5%24,85%Acciones Países EmergentesVanguard Emerg Mkts Stk Idx Ins EUR Acc2,75%6,21%8,88%11,72%14,2%Acciones JapónVanguard Japan Stock Index Ins EUR Acc0,69%1,55%2,22%2,93%3,55%LiquidezLiquidez1%1%1%1%1%Bonos Gobiernos EuropeosVanguard Euro Govt Bd Idx Ins EUR Acc28%21,33%16,33%11%6,33%Acciones Estados UnidosVanguard US 500 Stock Index Ins EUR Acc5,5%12,43%17,75%23,43%28,4%Bonos Empresas EuroVanguard Euro IG Bd Idx Ins EUR Acc28%21,33%16,33%11%6,33%Inmobiliario GlobalAmundi IS FTSE EPRA NAREIT Global IE-C1,25%3,95%5,63%7,42%9,01%Bonos GlobalesVanguard Global Bond Index Ins EURH Acc28%21,33%16,33%11%6,33%Total100%100%100%100%100%


Te hacen rebalanceo automatico y te puedes olvidar. Comisiones:

Finizens

Lo digo por no depender al 100% de un solo activo para RV.. en tu caso el Vanguard que usas tu no lo usan ellos? tienes el IE00B03HCZ61, es alguno de esos? podrian poner el ISIN para concretar mas...

No ves que valga la pena tener mas cosas para RV?

Por eso veo algo de valor en algo como Finizens, por que si empiezo a meter mas cosas ya tengo que prestarle mas atencion y igual me compensa las comisiones.

Claro que tampoco he estudiado cuanta rentabilidad puedes sacar con una cartera mas diversificada vs sencillamente meter toda la pasta en el Vanguard Global en cuanto a RV.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> No le ves valor a algo como Finizens? Ofrecen 5 tipo de carteras:
> 
> Finizens
> 
> ...



VS Indexa tiene inconvenientes, mínimo 10000 euros vs los 1000 de Indexa, menos carteras, Indexa tiene 10...

VS fondos indexados por tu cuenta... La comodidad que tiene un roboadvisor de que te rebalancean y eligen los porcentajes, vamos que solo tienes que aportar y listo... Bueno es algo que solo tu tienes que decidir, si pagar más por ese servicio..

El fondo de vanguard por tu cuenta son 0,18% y los roboadvisor están en torno a 0,7-0,8%

Por otro lado, en la sencillez me encuentro más cómodo, solo un fondo global de RV la cual la mitad o más es americana me sobra.. Rebalancear entre dos fondos es más sencillo y rápido que entre 4 o mas.. podría añadir emergentes y small caps, claro que si pero a mí juicio no lo necesito con mi capital.

Al final lo importante de una cartera indexada es que estés cómodo con la inversión porque desviarse del camino nos lleva a errores y dinero.

Por lo tanto hagas lo que hagas tenlo claro y estate 100% seguro que es lo que quieres hacer.

El IE00B03HCZ61 es el global stocks, no me ha parecido verlo ahí.

Al final esa cartera es aproximadamente el global stocks pero desgranado, añadiendo reits...


----------



## Jamie Dimon (8 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> VS Indexa tiene inconvenientes, mínimo 10000 euros vs los 1000 de Indexa, menos carteras, Indexa tiene 10...
> 
> VS fondos indexados por tu cuenta... La comodidad que tiene un roboadvisor de que te rebalancean y eligen los porcentajes, vamos que solo tienes que aportar y listo... Bueno es algo que solo tu tienes que decidir, si pagar más por ese servicio..
> 
> ...



Mi cartera es de minimo 100k asi que para entrar en Finizens no hay problema. Lo que aun cuestiono es el valor añadido, si me vale la pena desglosar la cartera o comprar el IE00B03HCZ61 a piñon para RV... RF veriamos que hago, tampoco tengo claro que meteria.

No meterias algun ETF de oro?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Mi cartera es de minimo 100k asi que para entrar en Finizens no hay problema. Lo que aun cuestiono es el valor añadido, si me vale la pena desglosar la cartera o comprar el IE00B03HCZ61 a piñon para RV... RF veriamos que hago, tampoco tengo claro que meteria.
> 
> No meterias algun ETF de oro?



Para esas cantidades que manejas puede marcar diferencia estar más diversificado. Por ejemplo en Indexa a partir de los 10k te incluyen emergentes y japon. Porque finizens y no Indexa si puede saberse? Yo en su día estudie ambos e Indexa me convenció más.

Llevo un etf de oro en Degiro pero no mucha cantidad... Mi idea es en unos años con más capital es crearme una cartera permanente.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Abr 2020)

Puedes estudiar tener esta carrera añadiendo un etf de oro, un 10%

*La Cartera Boglehead - Indexado Sencillo 5 Fondos (0,18%)*

[50%] RV Global: Vanguard Global Stock Index Fund Investor EUR Accumulation - ISIN IE00B03HCZ61 - 0,18%
[10%] RV Emergente: Vanguard Emerging Markets Stock Index Fund Investor EUR Accumulation - ISIN IE0031786142 - 0,23%
[10%] REITS: Amundi IS FTSE EPRA NAREIT Global AE-C - ISIN LU1328852659 - 0,34% *No hay REITs Globales de Vanguard
[20%] RF Gobiernos Euro: Vanguard Euro Government Bond Index Fund Investor EUR Accumulation - ISIN IE0007472115 - 0,12% nota
[10%] RF Corporativa Euro: Vanguard Euro Investment Grade Bond Index Fund Investor EUR Accumulation - ISIN IE0009591805 - 0,12%

Ahí estarías superdiversificado y es prácticamente igual a la de finizens, pero 4 veces más barata. Lo que no se es si todos esos fondos están en Myinvestor.. reits de amundi no sé si hay por ejemplo, todo es mirarlo


----------



## Jamie Dimon (8 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Para esas cantidades que manejas puede marcar diferencia estar más diversificado. Por ejemplo en Indexa a partir de los 10k te incluyen emergentes y japon. Porque finizens y no Indexa si puede saberse? Yo en su día estudie ambos e Indexa me convenció más.
> 
> Llevo un etf de oro en Degiro pero no mucha cantidad... Mi idea es en unos años con más capital es crearme una cartera permanente.



Lo mire hace tiempo y no se si abra cambiado, pero creo que Indexa no ofrecia Vanguard y las comisiones me salian mejor entrando en un cierto rango de patrimonio.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Lo mire hace tiempo y no se si abra cambiado, pero creo que Indexa no ofrecia Vanguard y las comisiones me salian mejor entrando en un cierto rango de patrimonio.



Indexa si tiene vanguard, y vanguard institucional que para ellos es aún más barato. Yo uso Indexa y tengo RV y RF de vanguard

Puede ser que a partir de ciertas cantidades te salga mejor finizens, eso no lo se. Indexa también rebaja a partir de cierto capital, eso sí que lo tienes que mirar bien


----------



## Jamie Dimon (10 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Indexa si tiene vanguard, y vanguard institucional que para ellos es aún más barato. Yo uso Indexa y tengo RV y RF de vanguard
> 
> Puede ser que a partir de ciertas cantidades te salga mejor finizens, eso no lo se. Indexa también rebaja a partir de cierto capital, eso sí que lo tienes que mirar bien




Si no tienes carteras complicadas y te gusta hacer tu propia cartera por que no usas myinvestor? tienen Vanguard y imagino que sale mas barato que Indexa.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (10 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Si no tienes carteras complicadas y te gusta hacer tu propia cartera por que no usas myinvestor? tienen Vanguard y imagino que sale mas barato que Indexa.



También uso Myinvestor, desde que tiene vanguard que es hace un mes... En Indexa tengo promoción de un año sin comisiones, cuando se me termine llevaré los fondos de Indexa a myinvestor


----------



## diogenes de sinope (10 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> También uso Myinvestor, desde que tiene vanguard que es hace un mes... En Indexa tengo promoción de un año sin comisiones, cuando se me termine llevaré los fondos de Indexa a myinvestor



Acabo de entrar en la pg de Myinvestor y dicen literalmente para los fondos: "Sin comisiones de custodia, traspaso, compraventa y cambio de comercializador". Si no cobran ninguna comisión al cliente, y las de los fondos que comercializan son muy bajas ¿Dónde está el negocio?. ¿En comisiones mínimas que cobran a los propios fondos por manejar muy grandes patrimonios?
No lo entiendo, la verdad es que si detrás no estuviese la Banca March lo borraría de las posibilidades.
Me parece más entendible el negocio de Indexa, o de Popcoin, o de las inversiones Open Bank. Los resultados y las comisiones son muy importantes, pero la confianza lo es incluso más.
¿No te da un poco de canguelo el cambio?. Muchas gracias de antemano por tu opinión.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (10 Abr 2020)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en la pg de Myinvestor y dicen literalmente para los fondos: "Sin comisiones de custodia, traspaso, compraventa y cambio de comercializador". Si no cobran ninguna comisión al cliente, y las de los fondos que comercializan son muy bajas ¿Dónde está el negocio?. ¿En comisiones mínimas que cobran a los propios fondos por manejar muy grandes patrimonios?
> No lo entiendo, la verdad es que si detrás no estuviese la Banca March lo borraría de las posibilidades.
> Me parece más entendible el negocio de Indexa, o de Popcoin, o de las inversiones Open Bank. Los resultados y las comisiones son muy importantes, pero la confianza lo es incluso más.
> ¿No te da un poco de canguelo el cambio?. Muchas gracias de antemano por tu opinión.



Efectivamente no hay retrocesión, pero si a traves de vanguard los clientes de Myinvestor pueden interesarse y pueden contratar otros productos, otros fondos con retrocesión o lo más importante y que deja más dinero;

HIPOTECAS

La de Myinvestor es buena (o menos mala) o eso dicen yo no gasto de eso

No me da canguelo por qué los fondos no están en los balances de cuenta del banco, ya puede caer mil veces banca march que yo tengo mis vanguard a salvo...

Me dan más miedo los 15k en depósito al 1% jajaja


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (10 Abr 2020)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en la pg de Myinvestor y dicen literalmente para los fondos: "Sin comisiones de custodia, traspaso, compraventa y cambio de comercializador". Si no cobran ninguna comisión al cliente, y las de los fondos que comercializan son muy bajas ¿Dónde está el negocio?. ¿En comisiones mínimas que cobran a los propios fondos por manejar muy grandes patrimonios?
> No lo entiendo, la verdad es que si detrás no estuviese la Banca March lo borraría de las posibilidades.
> Me parece más entendible el negocio de Indexa, o de Popcoin, o de las inversiones Open Bank. Los resultados y las comisiones son muy importantes, pero la confianza lo es incluso más.
> ¿No te da un poco de canguelo el cambio?. Muchas gracias de antemano por tu opinión.



Por cierto, he citado a banca march yo mismo muy rápido, he tenido que mirarlo porque tenía confusión acerca de eso y es un lío de fusiones y escisiones...

Banca March compra Inversis.. andbank que era la filial de Inversis del sector minorista de banca privada se escinde de su matriz y se queda independiente. Myinvestor pertenece a Andbank. Inversis sigue perteneciendo a Banca March y se dedica a banca institucional.

O sea a día de hoy Myinvestor depende de Andbank exclusivamente...


----------



## Jamie Dimon (10 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Por cierto, he citado a banca march yo mismo muy rápido, he tenido que mirarlo porque tenía confusión acerca de eso y es un lío de fusiones y escisiones...
> 
> Banca March compra Inversis.. andbank que era la filial de Inversis del sector minorista de banca privada se escinde de su matriz y se queda independiente. Myinvestor pertenece a Andbank. Inversis sigue perteneciendo a Banca March y se dedica a banca institucional.
> 
> O sea a día de hoy Myinvestor depende de Andbank exclusivamente...




Y que fiabilidad tiene Andbank?

Que pasaria si quiebra Myinvestor, chapa la web, y para rizar el rizo, que pasa si a la vez tambien quiebra Andbank?

Hay algun punto de fallida maximo donde puedas quedarte sin el dinero?

Y sobre la cartera, una vez estes en myinvestor como quedara tu cartera final?

Al pasar de un sitio a otro, entiendo que en españa no se pasa por Hacienda no? como se hace para pasar los fondos de un sitio a otro? hay un boton en plan "transaccion"? en la direccion de envio, que direccion seria? o esto tendras que enviar un email a Indexa Capital y que te lo muevan ellos a myinvestor?

Y has liquidado alguna vez? que % clavan en españa? en USA a partir de un año pagas menos, en españa entiendo que no existe esto y se paga un % fijo.

Al liquidar, se pagaria en la declaracion de la renta de ese año supongo.. pero que informacion se da en cuanto al contexto? se aplica el FIFO? pero hay que desglosar por cada aportacion? hay que informar de que pasaste de indexa capital a myinvestor (por ejemplo)? me refiero a esos movimientos que no son taxados.

A mi me preocupa mas el tema de Hacienda Española que la volatilidad del mercado. Solo hace falta no ya que te olvides de pagar algo, si no de no rellenar algun modelo informativo para que te crujan (el 720 es el ejemplo mas sangrante, aunque segun entiendo en fondos nunca aplica si compras desde entidades españolas y myinvestor es el caso)


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (10 Abr 2020)

Te contesto abajo




Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Y que fiabilidad tiene Andbank?
> 
> Pues bastante más solvencia que el banco medio español, pero como comercializador de los fondos no es muy relevante.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamie Dimon (18 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Te contesto abajo




Ok, tengo unas dudas extra:

Que te parece iShares? segun el spreadsheet, ofrecen las comsiones mas bajas del mercado, por debajo de Vanguard. 

Fondos indexados

El TER es un 0,12 vs el 0,18 de Vanguard... donde esta el truco? yo en principio comprare Vanguard, pero me interesa saber por que pueden permitirse esas comisiones tan bajas. Tanto oir que lo mas importante es que la comision sea lo minimo, pues al final considero iShares pero no se si sera fiable a largo plazo.

Sobre a la hora de liquidar y el tema de Hacienda, si por ejemplo perdieras la documentacion de tus aportaciones por que de un dia para otro cierran la web y por lo que sea no tenias eso guardado... que haces? 

Si lo guardas en un excel a mano se lo creeran?

Sobre el FIFO, va por fondo? me explico:

Compro 10k de "Vanguard Global Stock Index Fund" y en 10 años vale 50k. Pero esos 10k son durante un año y la primera aportacion es de 100€.

Entonces el coste de inversion es 100€ por unos beneficios de 49900€? no es eso un chollo?

Y eso seria asi por fondo? se aplica el FIFO de esta forma por cada holding de tu cartera?

De todas formas esto se lo pasare a mi gestor y el año que sea cuando me haga la declaracion de la renta que se apañe... pero me gustaria saber como va.

Por ultimo, me he fijado en la cartera de Warren Buffet:

Warren Buffett Current Holdings and Portfolio - GuruFocus.com

Si ordenas por Value, veras que tiene una cantidad infima de Indexados. Uno de SP500 de Vanguard y otro de otra cosa tambien SP500:



VOO Vanguard S&P 500133,957.8943,00012,719New Holding0.01+0.01%0.01-15.80%-13.30%SPY SPDR S&P 500260,277.7239,40012,681New Holding0.01+0.01%0-15.90%-13.30%


El resto segun veo, creo que son todo acciones individuales.

La pregunta es, no es Buffet un pro indexacion? entonces por que su cartera consiste en acciones individuales y un 0,01% de Indexados?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (18 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Ok, tengo unas dudas extra:
> 
> Que te parece iShares? segun el spreadsheet, ofrecen las comsiones mas bajas del mercado, por debajo de Vanguard.
> 
> ...




Ishares son ETFS por eso las comisiones son más bajas. Funcionan como las acciones y hay más variedad, derivados swaps y demás..

Por mi modo de hacer aportaciones e invertir no me interesan los etfs, pagas al comprar y al vender, y no son traspasables, pero estudia si a ti te compensa... Hay mucha gente que los usa

Con respecto al FIFO y la fiscalidad, aún no he tenido que hacer nada de eso y realmente solo se como funcióna en la teoría.

Tu comercializador debería tener los datos de todas las compras y tu ser capaz de descargarte ese fichero, eso seguro. Cuando rescates habrá compras de fondos que hayan dado plusvalías y otras que no, y tendrás que introducir en la declaración la suma total de las plusvalias, lo del fifo entiendo es para retiradas parciales, que primero venderías las más antiguas. Cuando haces una retirada total intuyo no importa mucho el fifo ya que vendes todas las participaciones. De nuevo no soy un experto y aún no he tenido la dicha de verme en ese caso. 

Y luego Buffet es un inversor value, de toda la vida. Otra cosa es que admiraba a Bogle si. Lo que decía es que cuando el falte, su mujer lo meta todo en fondos indexados de bajo coste, ya que asume que después de su estrategia, suya propia y que duda que nadie lo pueda replicar, sea la mejor y más conveniente. Pero a Buffet le gusta y se le da bien identificar empresas de valor, excepto aerolíneas donde siempre la ha cagado.


----------



## ggd84 (18 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Puedes estudiar tener esta carrera añadiendo un etf de oro, un 10%
> 
> *La Cartera Boglehead - Indexado Sencillo 5 Fondos (0,18%)*
> 
> ...



NO ESTAS DIVERSIFICADO, diversificas capital pero no riesgo. ese 30% de RF no te diversifica y reduce el riesgo del 70% de RV, yo no sé quien diseña esas carteras...


----------



## Ytumas (18 Abr 2020)

ggd84 dijo:


> NO ESTAS DIVERSIFICADO, diversificas capital pero no riesgo. ese 30% de RF no te diversifica y reduce el riesgo del 70% de RV, yo no sé quien diseña esas carteras...



Es la recomendación de un foro paco con aportaciones de cuñaos. Ponen ejemplos con fondos o ETFs tanto de Vanguard como Amundi '*La Cartera Boglehead - Indexado Sencillo 5 Fondos (0,18%)*'. Son carteras Bogle de bajo coste para comprar y mantener.
Recomendación de carteras Bogleheads

¿Qué opinión os merecen, cuál elegiríais y para qué cantidades? ¿Hay algo similar en burbuja?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (18 Abr 2020)

ggd84 dijo:


> NO ESTAS DIVERSIFICADO, diversificas capital pero no riesgo. ese 30% de RF no te diversifica y reduce el riesgo del 70% de RV, yo no sé quien diseña esas carteras...



Como lo harías tú para diversificar riesgo?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (18 Abr 2020)

Ytumas dijo:


> Es la recomendación de un foro paco con aportaciones de cuñaos. Ponen ejemplos con fondos o ETFs tanto de Vanguard como Amundi '*La Cartera Boglehead - Indexado Sencillo 5 Fondos (0,18%)*'. Son carteras Bogle de bajo coste para comprar y mantener.
> Recomendación de carteras Bogleheads
> 
> ¿Qué opinión os merecen, cuál elegiríais y para qué cantidades? ¿Hay algo similar en burbuja?



Es el único foro dedicado a bogleheads en español, será paco y de cuñaos pero esas carteras son las que usa prácticamente todo el mundo Bogle...


----------



## Ytumas (18 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Es el único foro dedicado a bogleheads en español, será paco y de cuñaos pero esas carteras son las que usa prácticamente todo el mundo Bogle...



Por eso quiero saber la opinión de los mayores. Que aquí todo son verdades como puños y razones bien fundamentadas, como en cualquier otro foro.
Es el compañero el que dice que esa cartera no le vale.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (18 Abr 2020)

Ytumas dijo:


> Por eso quiero saber la opinión de los mayores. Que aquí todo son verdades como puños y razones bien fundamentadas, como en cualquier otro foro.
> Es el compañero el que dice que esa cartera no le vale.



Ya yo también quiero conocer sus opiniones sin acritud, está muy bien disentir así aprendemos todos y vemos otros puntos de vista.

Creo que él se refiere a que la RF al estar solo en euro no diversifica? No sé a ver qué nos dice...


----------



## Jamie Dimon (19 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Ishares son ETFS por eso las comisiones son más bajas. Funcionan como las acciones y hay más variedad, derivados swaps y demás..
> 
> Por mi modo de hacer aportaciones e invertir no me interesan los etfs, pagas al comprar y al vender, y no son traspasables, pero estudia si a ti te compensa... Hay mucha gente que los usa
> 
> ...



Lo mas importante ahora creo que seria concluir si vale la pena myinvestor por encima de por ejemplo Indexa Capital.

Por lo que he podido leer y escuchar, tengo mis dudas de la viabilidad a largo plazo de myinvestor. Este tipo de producto no produce rentabilidad a los bancos, basicamente los contratan esperando que puedan ganar dinero de otras cosas que tambien se hagan en su banco a base de captar esos clientes ofreciendo fondos dificiles de consiguir. Que pasa si al final acaba como otros bancos que ofreian Vanguard pero ya no? por ejemplo, BNP Paribas. Si ademas cierran y no te da tiempo a bajarte el fichero actualizado con todas los movimientos puedes tener problemas a al hora de liquidar con hacienda..

Al final seria un coñazo cambiar cada X de banco en banco esperando a que otro ya ofrezca Vanguard y sean fiables. Tambien esta el tema fiscal... yo no se si lo haras tu, pero yo no, tendra que hacerlo un gestor. Si haces cientos de oportaciones durante 20 años, hacer todo ese trabajo puede ser caro. Segun creo que has dicho, esto viene dentro de lo que ofrece Indexa Capital, te harian parte fiscal... entonces esto parece atractivo.

Tambien la interfaz me parece bastante buena. La he visto en videos y viene todo claro, cada aportacion, el % que tienes en RF, RV etc (para saber cuando hacer rebalanceo).. la interfaz de myinvestor no la he visto.

Al final no se si me compensa o no.



EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Ya yo también quiero conocer sus opiniones sin acritud, está muy bien disentir así aprendemos todos y vemos otros puntos de vista.
> 
> Creo que él se refiere a que la RF al estar solo en euro no diversifica? No sé a ver qué nos dice...



Esta gente que suelta la cagada y desaparece del hilo no tiene mucho valor.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (19 Abr 2020)

ggd84 dijo:


> NO ESTAS DIVERSIFICADO, diversificas capital pero no riesgo. ese 30% de RF no te diversifica y reduce el riesgo del 70% de RV, yo no sé quien diseña esas carteras...




A ver, lo que estas intendando decir es que el 30% te parece demasiado poca RF, o que el Vanguard Euro Government Bond Index Fund Investor no te parece suficiente diversificacion? Podria cambiar el 30% del indice de Europa al Global. Lo que no entiendo es que te parezca poca diversificacion ese tipo de fondo, si es lo mas diversificado posible dentro de las opciones de inversion que hay.


----------



## ggd84 (19 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Como lo harías tú para diversificar riesgo?





Jamie Dimon dijo:


> A ver, lo que estas intendando decir es que el 30% te parece demasiado poca RF, o que el Vanguard Euro Government Bond Index Fund Investor no te parece suficiente diversificacion? Podria cambiar el 30% del indice de Europa al Global. Lo que no entiendo es que te parezca poca diversificacion ese tipo de fondo, si es lo mas diversificado posible dentro de las opciones de inversión que hay.



El problema es el concepto de diversificación; no se trata de " tener muchas cosas" sino de diversificar el riesgo, el efecto de que activos descorrelacionados te ayudan a reducir el riesgo, definiendo riesgo como volatilidad y pérdidas màximas ( drawdown).

* Voy a poner un ejemplo de un gráfico de la frontera eficiente:

Tenemos el S&P 500 y lo vamos a combinar con RF, no sabemos si con Bonos del Tesoro de Corto plazo, medio o largo:




Podeis hacerlo aquí: Efficient Frontier

- Si tienes un 75% de RV, el portfolio òptimo ( máximo rendimiento ajustado al riesgo) lo tendrías con un 25% de Treasuries de largo plazo:
- A medida que se va reduciendo el peso de la RV, el portfolio óptimo va necesitando menos volatilidad , es decir, menor duración del componente de la RF. 

Se ve mejor con un ejemplo:

Año 2011:
Rendimientos anuales:
RV; usamos como proxy el ETF ACWI ( Rv global: - 7.85%)
RF: Corto plazo ; ETF SHY, Treasuries de 1-3Y : + 1.44%
RF: Medio plazo: ETF IEI, Treasuries de 3-7 Y : +8.3%
RF: Medio plazo: ETF IEF , Treasuries de 7-10Y: + 15.64%
RF: Largo plazo ; ETF TLT Treasuries de +20y : + 34%

* Si mi cartera tiene una exposición promedio a RV del 70%, es obvio que si mi RF o mis activos diversificadores tienen una volatilidad muy baja como los bonos del tesoro de corto plazo o bien porque empleo crèdito ( grado de inversión) ( aunque pueda ser màs volátil tienen una mayor correlación con la RV) , no voy a diversificar correctamente.

Si estas bien diversificado tienes una gráfica de rendimientos acumulados mucho mas estable con un mejor Sharpe Ratio ( Rendimiento / volatilidad) y Calmar Ratio ( Rendimiento / Màx drawdown)


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (19 Abr 2020)

ggd84 dijo:


> El problema es el concepto de diversificación; no se trata de " tener muchas cosas" sino de diversificar el riesgo, el efecto de que activos descorrelacionados te ayudan a reducir el riesgo, definiendo riesgo como volatilidad y pérdidas màximas ( drawdown).
> 
> * Voy a poner un ejemplo de un gráfico de la frontera eficiente:
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, comprendo lo que indicas sobre los plazos de los bonos. Pero podrías explicar porque el 20% de la cartera que está en RF bonos europeos no es adecuado? Ese fondo se compone de unos 890 bonos del estado de países europeos con una duración media de 8-9 años. No es corto plazo.

En mi caso tengo dos fondos, 70% RV de vanguard y 30% RF global de bonos globales.
Esta RF tiene bonos de una duración media de 10 años, con rating medio AA-, un 40% de bonos EEUU.

Como lo ves? Que alternativas propondrías para un cartera de indexados? Tener RF largo plazo siempre?

Gracias


----------



## ggd84 (19 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que te parezca poca diversificacion ese tipo de fondo, si es lo mas diversificado posible dentro de las opciones de inversion que hay.



Un ejemplo de que cantidad no es igual a diversificación:

Una estrategia en la que estoy trabajando:

Activos:
S&P 500 
S&P 500 LOW VOLATILITY ( SPLVIT INDEX) - 
Vanguard Interm-Term Treasury Inv (VFITX) -- Seria el equivalente a un 80% Treasuries de 3-7y 20% de 7-10Y aprox+-

Reglas principales :
Rebalancea una vez al mes buscando un objetivo de volatilidad del 7%
En condiciones normales emplea el S&P500 y Treasuries y cuando hay señal de risk off usa cambia el S&P500 por el factor de baja volatilidad.

Constrains:
Peso màximo de S&P500 70% y mínimo de 25%
Peso màximo del factor de baja volatilidad 25%
Costos de transacción = 0.1%

----------------------------------------------------------------












**************************************************************************************************************************************************
La misma estrategia pero con una volatilidad objetivo constante del 10%, por ejemplo, tendría que ver como emplear Treasuries de largo plazo, por el contrario, para un objetivo del 3% por ejemplo, lo ideal seria meter los de corto plazo.


----------



## ggd84 (20 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Ese fondo se compone de unos 890 bonos del estado de países europeos con una duración media de 8-9 años. No es corto plazo.
> 
> En mi caso tengo dos fondos, 70% RV de vanguard y 30% RF global de bonos globales.
> Esta RF tiene bonos de una duración media de 10 años, con rating medio AA-, un 40% de bonos EEUU.
> ...



"Ese fondo se compone de unos 890 bonos del estado de países europeos con una duración media de 8-9 años. No es corto plazo"
Cierto, no lo había visto.

"En mi caso tengo dos fondos, 70% RV de vanguard y 30% RF global de bonos globalees Como lo ves?"
Depende de tu horizonte de inversión y aversión al riesgo. 
Yo no soy muy fan de las estrategias pasivas, las desarrollo pero para emplearlas como benchmarks de modelos de asset allocation dinámico. 


La columna benchmark sería tu 70/30% con el S&P500 y bonos de 3-10Y. (IRR es el rendimmiento anualizado) 
Lo ideal es que tengas el peso de RV que te produzca la volatilidad y la pèrdida màxima que estàs dispuesto a asumir.
Teniendo en cuenta que son carteras pasivas conseguirías mas eficiencia con alguna clásica como la de Harry Browne ( partes iguales RV RF y oro) o la de Ray Dalio, aquí tienes varias. De forma pasiva es como invertiría.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (20 Abr 2020)

ggd84 dijo:


> "Ese fondo se compone de unos 890 bonos del estado de países europeos con una duración media de 8-9 años. No es corto plazo"
> Cierto, no lo había visto.
> 
> "En mi caso tengo dos fondos, 70% RV de vanguard y 30% RF global de bonos globalees Como lo ves?"
> ...



Si también soy seguidor de browne y su cartera permanente, tengo pensado en el futuro con más capital montarme una.

Gracias por las aclaraciones y la info ggd84


----------



## Jamie Dimon (22 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> De acuerdo, comprendo lo que indicas sobre los plazos de los bonos. Pero podrías explicar porque el 20% de la cartera que está en RF bonos europeos no es adecuado? Ese fondo se compone de unos 890 bonos del estado de países europeos con una duración media de 8-9 años. No es corto plazo.
> 
> En mi caso tengo dos fondos, 70% RV de vanguard y 30% RF global de bonos globales.
> Esta RF tiene bonos de una duración media de 10 años, con rating medio AA-, un 40% de bonos EEUU.
> ...



Primero habria que aclarar lo que comentaba aqui:

Fondo Indexado o Roboadvisor (Inversor Novel)

Aun no tengo claro si ir con myinvestor o ir con Indexa Capital, por que no se si myinvestor sera algo que dure o acabaran como otros bancos que ofrecian Vanguard y ya no. Tampoco se como es la interfaz. No veo ningun video ni nada.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (22 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Primero habria que aclarar lo que comentaba aqui:
> 
> Fondo Indexado o Roboadvisor (Inversor Novel)
> 
> Aun no tengo claro si ir con myinvestor o ir con Indexa Capital, por que no se si myinvestor sera algo que dure o acabaran como otros bancos que ofrecian Vanguard y ya no. Tampoco se como es la interfaz. No veo ningun video ni nada.



Si estás empezando Indexa es buena opción, ambas opciones tienen sus pros y sus contras. No creo que Myinvestor deje de ofrecer vanguard a medio plazo, han invertido mucho tiempo y marketing en ello y creo que se puede confiar en que no cambiaran su estrategia.
BNP no es que dejará de ofrecer vanguard, es que cerró en España directamente. El testigo lo recogió renta 4.

La interfaz de Indexa está muy lograda, muy detallada y muy bien construida. La de Myinvestor es más basica pero es suficiente y en dos semanas han actualizado mucho la app... Pero en cuestión de fondos, cuando ni en morningstar tienen los datos actualizados diariamente no es fundamental. Los fondos no se miran cada día así que para mí no es lo más importante.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (23 Abr 2020)

EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Si estás empezando Indexa es buena opción, ambas opciones tienen sus pros y sus contras. No creo que Myinvestor deje de ofrecer vanguard a medio plazo, han invertido mucho tiempo y marketing en ello y creo que se puede confiar en que no cambiaran su estrategia.
> BNP no es que dejará de ofrecer vanguard, es que cerró en España directamente. El testigo lo recogió renta 4.
> 
> La interfaz de Indexa está muy lograda, muy detallada y muy bien construida. La de Myinvestor es más basica pero es suficiente y en dos semanas han actualizado mucho la app... Pero en cuestión de fondos, cuando ni en morningstar tienen los datos actualizados diariamente no es fundamental. Los fondos no se miran cada día así que para mí no es lo más importante.




Podrias poner algunas capturas? Te dejan saber al menos el % que tienes en RV y RF para saber cuando hacer rebalanceos? y el numero de aportaciones y demas queda todo claro?

Que es lo que le falta a myinvestor que tenga Indexa y veas indispensable? Es que al final si myinvestor vale, valdria la pena ahorrarse esas comisiones... al final segun entiendo, para la inversion pasiva las comisiones son clave a largo plazo.

Por cierto comento con un gestor, me decia que diversificara, que no jugara todo a Vanguard... entonces, realmente hay riesgo de quiebra en Vanguard y por si acaso diversificar? O me intentaba vender la moto para que me ponga en sus manos? es un tio que se dedica a la gestion activa... le comente la cartera super basica que tu utilizas y dice que no es suficiente diversificacion 2 o 3 fondos de Vanguard. Segun entiendo, aunque quebrase Vanguard, segun comentabas creo que eras tu.. que aun asi no se perderia por que tu dinero queda en las respectivas empresas que Vanguard compra para hacer la indexacion y intervendria el gobierno.. no se que gobierno. El de cada empresa donde tenga jurisdiccion o sede fiscal? el gobierno de tu pais? el de USA? esto igual es un cristo si pasa y mejor evitarlo, pero vamos, no se si aun asi es como para ponerse a diversificar entre fondos. Tambien le comente sobre myinvestor y me puso caras raras. La verdad es que nunca sabes si estan intentando ayudar o quieren pillar tu dinero para comisiones.

La explicacion tecnica de @ggd84 la verdad no la acabado de captar.



ggd84 dijo:


> "Ese fondo se compone de unos 890 bonos del estado de países europeos con una duración media de 8-9 años. No es corto plazo"
> Cierto, no lo había visto.
> 
> "En mi caso tengo dos fondos, 70% RV de vanguard y 30% RF global de bonos globalees Como lo ves?"
> ...



Podrias poner un ejemplo de cartera que batiera a una cartera basica de este tipo?




EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Con dos fondos vanguard, la opción más sencilla; 0,16%
> 
> 
> [70%] RV Global: Vanguard Global Stock Index Fund Investor EUR Accumulation - ISIN IE00B03HCZ61 - 0,18%
> ...




Comentas esto:

Harry Browne Permanent Portfolio: ETF allocation and returns

Por que en el foro bogleheads no aparece esto? se supone que la idea es simplificar. Esas carteras parecen bastantes sencillas, pero como seria a nivel de mantenimiento? cada cuanto hay que rebalancear con esas cosas en cartera?

Y esas ETFS algunas son sinteticas? que riesgo hay? de Vanguard me fio a largo plazo pero no se como sera el resto. Y a nivel de Hacienda no van diferente los ETF? creo que no podias pasar de un ETF a otro ETF como si puedes hacerlo con los indexados... cuidado pues.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Abr 2020)

Te respondo abajo, son muchas cosas




Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Podrias poner algunas capturas? Te dejan saber al menos el % que tienes en RV y RF para saber cuando hacer rebalanceos? y el numero de aportaciones y demas queda todo claro?
> 
> Yo uso la app, y tiene lo necesario, tienes los porcentajes de cada uno de tus fondos, la rentabilidad y un resumen. Todo queda claro pero es verdad que la de Indexa es más completa. Aunque los de Myinvestor la están actualizando constantemente.
> 
> ...




No quiero que te influyan mis opiniones, no soy palmero de vanguard ni de Myinvestor o Indexa.
Simplemente es la estrategia que uso, a mí me aporta tranquilidad, no le dedico tiempo, y lo que debes hacer es estudiar y leer mucho para sacar tu mismo las verdades irrefutables de cada estrategia. Solo si estás cómodo y completamente convencido de que tu estrategia es la correcta, tendrás éxito a largo plazo.

Te dejo algún audio de Antonio Rico, gestor de Baelo Patrimonio y posiblemente el pionero en dar a conocer la cartera permanente en España.

Puedes sacar conclusiones de su forma de invertir para ti mismo. Un saludo.





[MEDIA]


----------



## Jamie Dimon (24 Abr 2020)

ggd84 dijo:


> "Ese fondo se compone de unos 890 bonos del estado de países europeos con una duración media de 8-9 años. No es corto plazo"
> Cierto, no lo había visto.
> 
> "En mi caso tengo dos fondos, 70% RV de vanguard y 30% RF global de bonos globalees Como lo ves?"
> ...



Que te parece esta critica a la cartera de Browne?



Igual te interesa @EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO


----------



## ggd84 (25 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Podrias poner un ejemplo de cartera que batiera a una cartera basica de este tipo?



Primero ten en cuenta que batir no es mas rendimiento acumulado durante un periodo x.
1º Lo que de deberías buscar es para un rendimiento esperado x, reducir el riesgo lo máximo posible; o al revés, para un riesgo que tengas definido maximizar el rendimiento
2º Dado el efecto de la diversificación te valdrá la pena sacrificar x puntos de rendimiento relativo al S&P o a la RV en general si con ello reduces significativamente el riesgo. Esto es lo que buscan las carteras del tipo HarryBrowne o la de RayDalio, siempre bajo el supuesto de que mantendrás la cartera durante todo un ciclo económico.

Lo puedes ver de forma rápida con portfoliovisualizer:
2006-2020




Teniendo el S&P500 tendrìas un 7.6% de rendimiento compuesto anual con una volatilidad del 14% y DD del -50%( en base rendimientos mensuales)

El portfolio 1 seria la propuesta de Harry Browne y el 3 el de RayDalio ( añadiendo el 7.5% de commodities a oro)

Ambos tienen un 25% y un 30% de RV y ganan casi lo mismo que el portfolio con un 70% de RV pero con mucho menos riesgo y con un rendimiento ajustado al riesgo mayor ( sharpe ratio).

La premisa es tener exposiciòn a los 3 principales tipos de activos ; Renta variable, bonos y real assets ( oro-commodities); en el largo plazo el rendimiento ajustado al riesgo de eso tipos de activos es similar aunque cada uno responde de forma distinta a escenarios de crecimiento-inflacion.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
En base a rendimientos diarios y con un costo por transacción-spreads del 0.1% y con rebalanceos mensuales:
2006- a Marzo 2019

Ray dalio
















S&P 500:




Las gráficas están un poco Paco pero son de un archivo antiguo, por eso solo esta hasta Marzo de 2019.

**********************************************************************************************************************************************
Con carteras pasivas sería lo que podrías esperar.

Dado que son carteras con menor riesgo y mayor rendimiento ajustado al riesgo que la RV, una tactica comùn es aplicarles palanca hasta ponerlo al mismo nivel de volatilidad que la RV, con eso consiguen misma vol, menos drawdown y màs rendimiento pero eso ya es otra historia.


----------



## marianomh (25 Abr 2020)

BACARDIT CON COLA dijo:


> El TER son los gastos totales del fondo efectivamente
> 
> 1. IE00B03HCZ61
> 2. No recuerdo bien, pero es rapido y todo online no recuerdo que hubiese que enviar nada por correo
> ...



Hola,

Muchas gracias por los aportes, me parece un tema muy interesante.

Una duda que me surge es si al comprar Bonos indexados en Myinvertor es necesario presentar el modelo D6 en hacienda. Estoy pensando en abrir una cuenta y meter unos ahorrillos que no necesito (3000€) en esa cartera, pero creo que sería más conservador y haría 50%RV, 50% RF. Estoy muy verde, así que muchas gracias a cualquier aporte.


----------



## Burgues (25 Abr 2020)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Estoy interesado en invertir una pequeña cantidad de dinero en bolsa aprovechando las caídas actuales o futuras.
> 
> ...



Gestión activa manda


----------



## Indrid Cold (26 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Lo mas importante ahora creo que seria concluir si vale la pena myinvestor por encima de por ejemplo Indexa Capital.
> 
> Por lo que he podido leer y escuchar, tengo mis dudas de la viabilidad a largo plazo de myinvestor. Este tipo de producto no produce rentabilidad a los bancos, basicamente los contratan esperando que puedan ganar dinero de otras cosas que tambien se hagan en su banco a base de captar esos clientes ofreciendo fondos dificiles de consiguir. Que pasa si al final acaba como otros bancos que ofreian Vanguard pero ya no? por ejemplo, BNP Paribas. Si ademas cierran y no te da tiempo a bajarte el fichero actualizado con todas los movimientos puedes tener problemas a al hora de liquidar con hacienda..
> 
> ...




Esa es la cuestión importante, que también yo (que estoy tanto con Indexa como con MyInvestor) me hago continuamente. Haciendo cálculos a la larga (por ejemplo mi horizonte de inversión son 30 años hasta la jubilación), en Indexa la diferencia serían varios miles de euros (usando de ejemplo una cuenta media de 100k) de gasto que si te rebalanceas tu los fondos en MyInvestor, en donde solo pagarías el TER. A la larga es una diferencia importante, que en inversores de clase media trabajadora y que tiran de ahorros pues se nota bastante.
Ahora bien, yo tengo la ligera idea que a la larga MyInvestor tiene que meter algún tipo de comisión, por que su modelo actual no lo veo muy sostenible (es mi opinión paco). En cambio Indexa, hace poco ha vuelto a bajar comisiones por aumento de capital gestionado (al igual que hace Baelo) lo cual se agradece, y me parece un sistema de crecimiento más orgánico y fiable.
Luego hago introspectiva de como va a ser mi futuro, y claro ¿tendré el buen hábito de estar pendiente del rebalanceo de mis fondos durante 30 años? Porque la vida da muchas vueltas en 30 años (a lo mejor no llego allá, y después ¿quien se encargaría de rebalancearle los fondos a mi mujer o a mis hijos si yo falto?, por no hablar del tema de la fiscalidad que te lleva también Indexa). Esas son las cosas que me pregunto, y al hacerlo el gasto extra que me supone Indexa comienza a cobrar más sentido y valor, por lo que me lo tomo como un gasto periódico indispensable como es el seguro del coche o pagarle a Timofónica el hinternec de casa todos los meses.

Dicho todo esto, la verdad es que todavía no he tomado una decisión firme de que hacer en el futuro, si seguir con mis indexados en Indexa y pagarle por sus servicios, o bien llevarlos a MyInvestor y guisármelo yo mismo al cambio de ahorrarme esos costes.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (27 Abr 2020)

Denali dijo:


> Esa es la cuestión importante, que también yo (que estoy tanto con Indexa como con MyInvestor) me hago continuamente. Haciendo cálculos a la larga (por ejemplo mi horizonte de inversión son 30 años hasta la jubilación), en Indexa la diferencia serían varios miles de euros (usando de ejemplo una cuenta media de 100k) de gasto que si te rebalanceas tu los fondos en MyInvestor, en donde solo pagarías el TER. A la larga es una diferencia importante, que en inversores de clase media trabajadora y que tiran de ahorros pues se nota bastante.
> Ahora bien, yo tengo la ligera idea que a la larga MyInvestor tiene que meter algún tipo de comisión, por que su modelo actual no lo veo muy sostenible (es mi opinión paco). En cambio Indexa, hace poco ha vuelto a bajar comisiones por aumento de capital gestionado (al igual que hace Baelo) lo cual se agradece, y me parece un sistema de crecimiento más orgánico y fiable.
> Luego hago introspectiva de como va a ser mi futuro, y claro ¿tendré el buen hábito de estar pendiente del rebalanceo de mis fondos durante 30 años? Porque la vida da muchas vueltas en 30 años (a lo mejor no llego allá, y después ¿quien se encargaría de rebalancearle los fondos a mi mujer o a mis hijos si yo falto?, por no hablar del tema de la fiscalidad que te lleva también Indexa). Esas son las cosas que me pregunto, y al hacerlo el gasto extra que me supone Indexa comienza a cobrar más sentido y valor, por lo que me lo tomo como un gasto periódico indispensable como es el seguro del coche o pagarle a Timofónica el hinternec de casa todos los meses.
> 
> ...



Asi es, a mi sobretodo el tema fiscal me parece un coñazo, ademas de que lo cambian cada dos por tres y a largo plazo averigua que cuadro te quedaria a la hora de liquidar despues de años de aportaciones. En este sentido y por ahorrarme molestias si veo valor.

De cuantos miles exactamente hablamos por esa cartera de 100k?

Por cierto este forero comenta que desaconseja la RF:

Bolsa: - El Poder de la No Acción

Pero parece que en todas partes includo en Indexa siguen metiendo bonos como parte de la defensa de la cartera. Asi que ando bastante confundido al respecto. Tambien recomienda no comprar SP500, en su lugar SP400 y 600, pero claro, no hay Indexados que yo sepa, solo ETF, o al menos no disponibles en Indexa o myinvestor los de Vanguard, nose si otros.

Tambien sigo sin ver respuesta clara a supuestas quiebras de myinvestor/Indexa y lo mas importante, quiebra de Vanguard o lo que tengas contratado, y que pasaria en ese caso y como actuar.

Por cierto esto es interesante sobre la fiscalidad:


----------



## Indrid Cold (27 Abr 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Asi es, a mi sobretodo el tema fiscal me parece un coñazo, ademas de que lo cambian cada dos por tres y a largo plazo averigua que cuadro te quedaria a la hora de liquidar despues de años de aportaciones. En este sentido y por ahorrarme molestias si veo valor.
> 
> De cuantos miles exactamente hablamos por esa cartera de 100k?
> 
> ...



Por partes:

Imaginémonos, tengo 100k en Indexa durante 20 años. Creo que ahora los gastos totales anuales están en 0,68 (no estoy seguro). Entonces el 0,68 de 100k son 680€, y 680€ por 20 (años) son 13.600€ que le has pagado a Indexa (Comisiones gestión, custodia Inversis y el TER de los fondos).
Ahora, tengo 100k en MyInvestor, en los mismos fondos que en Indexa. Aquí (de momento) solo pago los TER de esos fondos (pongámosle una media de 0,20%, que no tengo ni idea de como están ahora). Entonces el 0,20€ de 100k son 200€, que multiplicado por 20 (años) son 4.000€ que has pagado en MyInvestor. 
¿Hay diferencia? Bastante. Luego restale impuestos, que es lo que más duele pagar, ya que el estado ni ha formado parte en tus inversiones ni te ha dado ningún servicio jaja. 
Yo lo calculo así, no se si estoy equivocado en muchos aspectos ojo.

Tema renta fija, yo no la desaconsejo, mínimo creo que se debería un 10-20%. Otra cosa es que te quieras crear tu cartera en plena futura crisis Covid y entres 100% RV, me parece una idea cojonuda (rebajas mundiales), y luego ya en los próximos años vas metiendo poco a poco porcentaje de aportaciones en RF y rebalanceando poco a poco (entiendo que una cartera se va construyendo durante años y no de golpe, y si puedes aprovechar el mercado mejor). 

Y después, lo de las quiebras. Que algún día pueda llegar a quebrar Vanguard creo que es algo muy improbable (antes veo a países occidentales quebrando, la verdad). Que quiebre Indexa o MyInvestor me da igual, tus inversiones siguen ahí, solo tendrías que cambiarte de gestora/comercializadora. Al menos lo entiendo así, desde mis pocos conocimientos.

Y por cierto, el vídeo que acabas de subir, aporte de la ostia, no conocía a este youtuber y acabo de mirarle el canal y tengo ahí material didáctico para unas cuantas horas. Me interesa el tema de la fiscalidad de los fondos, y sobretodo buscar la manera de evitarla o reducirla.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (29 Abr 2020)

Denali dijo:


> Por partes:
> 
> Imaginémonos, tengo 100k en Indexa durante 20 años. Creo que ahora los gastos totales anuales están en 0,68 (no estoy seguro). Entonces el 0,68 de 100k son 680€, y 680€ por 20 (años) son 13.600€ que le has pagado a Indexa (Comisiones gestión, custodia Inversis y el TER de los fondos).
> Ahora, tengo 100k en MyInvestor, en los mismos fondos que en Indexa. Aquí (de momento) solo pago los TER de esos fondos (pongámosle una media de 0,20%, que no tengo ni idea de como están ahora). Entonces el 0,20€ de 100k son 200€, que multiplicado por 20 (años) son 4.000€ que has pagado en MyInvestor.
> ...



La historia de los fondos del video entonces como quedaria? La idea es tener un par de fondos, y liquidar el mas reciente para minimizar el impacto fiscal? Lo vi el otro dia y no acabe de entenderlo. Se refiere a por como funciona el sistema FIFO.

Lo que dice el otro forero es meter 0% en renta fija por como estan los tipos, que estan a niveles que no se contemplaban en ningun manual de economia y lastra la cartera mas que otra cosa. Pero claro, tampoco se sabe a como estaran en el futuro, pero es lo que el comenta.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (29 Jun 2020)

subo que interesa, como va todo?


----------



## hdezgon (29 Jun 2020)

Etf. Los fondos son un robo en comparación con los etf. Sin mas


----------



## vermer (29 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Etf. Los fondos son un robo en comparación con los etf. Sin mas



En mi op8nión no es así. 
Tanto E5Fs como fondos tienen sus virtudes. Además hay muchos ETFs de muchos tipos, al igual que fondos. Meter todo en un mismo saco carece de sentido. 
P ej hablemos de ETFs globales sobre índices y fondos indexados globales. 
Los tienes en ambos casos con comisiones muy bajas (menor en E5Fs, por lo general). Si quieres hacer una entrada fuerte quizás te compense un E5F, pero si quieres hacer aportaciones periódicas con cantidades menores o si prevés que te va a poder interesar cambiar de fondo (total o parcialmente) sin apenas coste y sin pasar por la Aeat, el producto mejor es un fondo (y el único) 
Vamos, me parece de perogrullo, pero estoy dispuesto a aptrnder...


----------



## hdezgon (29 Jun 2020)

vermer dijo:


> En mi op8nión no es así.
> Tanto E5Fs como fondos tienen sus virtudes. Además hay muchos ETFs de muchos tipos, al igual que fondos. Meter todo en un mismo saco carece de sentido.
> P ej hablemos de ETFs globales sobre índices y fondos indexados globales.
> Los tienes en ambos casos con comisiones muy bajas (menor en E5Fs, por lo general). Si quieres hacer una entrada fuerte quizás te compense un E5F, pero si quieres hacer aportaciones periódicas con cantidades menores o si prevés que te va a poder interesar cambiar de fondo (total o parcialmente) sin apenas coste y sin pasar por la Aeat, el producto mejor es un fondo (y el único)
> Vamos, me parece de perogrullo, pero estoy dispuesto a aptrnder...



ETF's sin comisiones, con 0.07 de TER, no hay nadda mejor actualmente.


----------



## Basster (29 Jun 2020)

Aprovecho el hilo para resolver una duda sobre el reembolso total y cierre de cuenta con Indexa. Pego el texto de su web:

*En caso de querer reembolsar los fondos*_, nos puedes solicitar una retirada total del dinero y cierre de la cuenta. Lo puedes hacer con un sólo clic desde tu área privada > Retirar dinero > Retirada total. Nos ocuparemos de solicitar el reembolso de los fondos, *si eres residente fiscal en España el banco custodio (Inversis Banco) retendrá un 19% sobre las plusvalías*, calcularemos y cargaremos las comisiones pendientes de cobro, te transferiremos el saldo a la cuenta de retirada que hayas preautorizado y cerraremos tu cuenta con Indexa y tus cuentas de efectivo y de valores con Inversis. En un plazo de 7-10 días hábiles desde la solicitud tendrás todo el dinero en tu cuenta_.

Pensaba que los fondos al 100% pasan a tu cuenta, para que posteriormente liquides con hacienda lo que corresponda.
¿Cual es el objeto de retenerte el 19%? ¿Pagan ellos directamente?


----------



## hdezgon (29 Jun 2020)

Pinovski dijo:


> donde?



Degiro


----------



## Barbaira (29 Jun 2020)

Me estoy leyendo el hilo todavía, pero dejo una reflexión que he tenido hace poco (tengo cuenta en indexa y myinvestor) y que veo resonar en muchos aqui: 

Con la gestión pasiva en realidad se hace gestión activa de gestoras de indexados.

Así de loco, se ha trasladado un gran porcentaje de complejidad en la toma de decisiones: de elegir acciones individuales a elegir gestoras que minimicen comisiones y movidas fiscales, ¿el problema? nada dura para siempre.


Ahora no hay elegir si comprar johnson & johnson, Apple o videoclubsPaco, sino indexa o myinvestor, o vanguard o amundi . Que aún así es una reducción de complejidad importante, pero no es la panacea que se vende de "automáticas los ingresos, te olvidas de que existe y en 15 años lo miras", pues no. Que te puedes comer un traspaso tipo bnpParibas a renta4 o una subida de comisiones y cagarte vivo.

Salu2


----------



## Pinovski (15 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> La historia de los fondos del video entonces como quedaria? La idea es tener un par de fondos, y liquidar el mas reciente para minimizar el impacto fiscal? Lo vi el otro dia y no acabe de entenderlo. Se refiere a por como funciona el sistema FIFO.
> 
> Lo que dice el otro forero es meter 0% en renta fija por como estan los tipos, que estan a niveles que no se contemplaban en ningun manual de economia y lastra la cartera mas que otra cosa. Pero claro, tampoco se sabe a como estaran en el futuro, pero es lo que el comenta.



Al final que hiciste?

My investor? roboadvisor en Indexa?



Indrid Cold dijo:


> Por partes:
> 
> *Imaginémonos, tengo 100k en Indexa durante 20 años. Creo que ahora los gastos totales anuales están en 0,68 (no estoy seguro). Entonces el 0,68 de 100k son 680€, y 680€ por 20 (años) son 13.600€ que le has pagado a Indexa (Comisiones gestión, custodia Inversis y el TER de los fondos).
> Ahora, tengo 100k en MyInvestor, en los mismos fondos que en Indexa. Aquí (de momento) solo pago los TER de esos fondos (pongámosle una media de 0,20%, que no tengo ni idea de como están ahora). Entonces el 0,20€ de 100k son 200€, que multiplicado por 20 (años) son 4.000€ que has pagado en MyInvestor.*
> ...



Yo tengo pensado Indexa, ademas primer año gratis... Pero si es como dices, hay una diferencia brutal a la larga entre pagar a Indexa porque te rebalancee la cartera y te arregle hacienda o no. Increible.




Indrid Cold dijo:


> Por partes:
> 
> *Imaginémonos, tengo 100k en Indexa durante 20 años. Creo que ahora los gastos totales anuales están en 0,68 (no estoy seguro). Entonces el 0,68 de 100k son 680€, y 680€ por 20 (años) son 13.600€ que le has pagado a Indexa (Comisiones gestión, custodia Inversis y el TER de los fondos).
> Ahora, tengo 100k en MyInvestor, en los mismos fondos que en Indexa. Aquí (de momento) solo pago los TER de esos fondos (pongámosle una media de 0,20%, que no tengo ni idea de como están ahora). Entonces el 0,20€ de 100k son 200€, que multiplicado por 20 (años) son 4.000€ que has pagado en MyInvestor.*
> ...



Yo tengo pensado Indexa, ademas primer año gratis... Pero si es como dices, hay una diferencia brutal a la larga entre pagar a Indexa porque te rebalancee la cartera y te arregle hacienda o no.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (21 Ago 2020)

Alguien resolvio la duda de que pasaria si hay una fusion de 2 fondos? El caso que se dio con Vanguard es que dos fondos se fusionarion, y entonces myinvestor dijo que habria que vender y pasar por Hacienda... y creo que en Indexa Capital se libraron al usar los institucionales donde no hubo fusion, pero no tengo claro que pasaria si 2 fondos en la cartera de Indexa se fusionaran.. a ver si alguien aclara esto.

Yo de momento sigo en cash. Si hubiera comprado hace meses imaginaros la rentabilidad que llevaria.. pero decidi aprender mas. Contra mas he aprendido, menor rentabildad he sacado vs haber comprado sin tener mucha idea durante la bajada.. ironico.


----------



## Don Bigote (21 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Alguien resolvio la duda de que pasaria si hay una fusion de 2 fondos? El caso que se dio con Vanguard es que dos fondos se fusionarion, y entonces myinvestor dijo que habria que vender y pasar por Hacienda... y creo que en Indexa Capital se libraron al usar los institucionales donde no hubo fusion, pero no tengo claro que pasaria si 2 fondos en la cartera de Indexa se fusionaran.. a ver si alguien aclara esto.



Eso me pasó justo cuando me metí en myinvestor  Simplemente dieron un plazo para traspasar el fondo y ya está. 



Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Yo de momento sigo en cash. Si hubiera comprado hace meses imaginaros la rentabilidad que llevaria.. pero decidi aprender mas. Contra mas he aprendido, menor rentabildad he sacado vs haber comprado sin tener mucha idea durante la bajada.. ironico.



Yo me he metido ya un 30% y sigo aprendiendo como tú. Lo que estoy ahora mirando es a ver a dónde traspaso mis fondos de rv, que no sean bonos, si hay otro descalabro.


----------



## tastas (21 Ago 2020)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Alguien resolvio la duda de que pasaria si hay una fusion de 2 fondos? El caso que se dio con Vanguard es que dos fondos se fusionarion, y entonces myinvestor dijo que habria que vender y pasar por Hacienda... y creo que en Indexa Capital se libraron al usar los institucionales donde no hubo fusion, pero no tengo claro que pasaria si 2 fondos en la cartera de Indexa se fusionaran.. a ver si alguien aclara esto.
> 
> Yo de momento sigo en cash. Si hubiera comprado hace meses imaginaros la rentabilidad que llevaria.. pero decidi aprender mas. Contra mas he aprendido, menor rentabildad he sacado vs haber comprado sin tener mucha idea durante la bajada.. ironico.



De haber invertido entonces, no sabes si te hubieras comportado como hoy crees que te hubieras comportado.
Igualmente, muy bien te tenía que haber ido porque la rentabilidad con el ostión de marzo no sería muy elevada...


----------



## Jamie Dimon (25 Ago 2020)

tastas dijo:


> De haber invertido entonces, no sabes si te hubieras comportado como hoy crees que te hubieras comportado.
> Igualmente, muy bien te tenía que haber ido porque la rentabilidad con el ostión de marzo no sería muy elevada...



El pico mas bajo de SP500 fue2237, imposible pillarlo asi que digamos que lo cojo a 2500 unos dias despues. Ahora estamos a 3400+, maximos historicos. En fin, calcula.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (25 Ago 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Eso me pasó justo cuando me metí en myinvestor  Simplemente dieron un plazo para traspasar el fondo y ya está.




Y por que decian que habia impacto fiscal si se podia traspasar el fondo? Es decir avisaron para que hicieras un traspaso antes de la fusion?

Y si no ves ese email? con que antelacion avisaron?

En caso de cierre de Myinvestor se podria pasar todo a Indexa sin tributar? Y si quieres liquidar, como haces para calcular el tema de Hacienda? Han mejorado lal interfaz? Me habian dicho quera bastante pobre comparado a Indexa. Imagino que logean todo y generan informes para enviarselo al asesor que me hace la declaracion de la renta y el sabra como hacerlo.



Don Bigote dijo:


> Yo me he metido ya un 30% y sigo aprendiendo como tú. Lo que estoy ahora mirando es a ver a dónde traspaso mis fondos de rv, que no sean bonos, si hay otro descalabro.



Eso es hacer market timming. No habiamos quedado en que esto es escoger un perfil de riesgo en la balanza de RV/RF y tirar a largo plazo?

En todo caso, meteria mas a RV si hay otra bajada monumental, pero no veo el SP500 por debajo de la hostia historica de marzo. (Esto tambien es market timming.. pero bueno, no estas haciendo traspasos, solo en lugar de aportar 200 ese mes, aportas 400, por decir algo.)


----------



## Jamie Dimon (29 Ago 2020)

Arriba. Me interesa opinion actual sobre las carteras de myinvestor (en especial la rock). Vale la pena vs hacerte tu propia cartera simple con 3 o 4 fondos?


----------



## q-tip (10 Feb 2021)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Arriba. Me interesa opinion actual sobre las carteras de myinvestor (en especial la rock). Vale la pena vs hacerte tu propia cartera simple con 3 o 4 fondos?



upeo para preguntar algo parecido a esto... voy a abrir una cuenta en Myinvestor con una aportacion inicial para continuar con otra recurrente de manera mensual (creo que el minimo son 150€ no??)

Para alguien novato con esto de los fondos... recomendais mas ir trasteando metiendo uno mismo a fondos o hacerlo mediante un roboadvisor???

gracias!


----------



## Indrid Cold (15 Feb 2021)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Arriba. Me interesa opinion actual sobre las carteras de myinvestor (en especial la rock). Vale la pena vs hacerte tu propia cartera simple con 3 o 4 fondos?





q-tip dijo:


> upeo para preguntar algo parecido a esto... voy a abrir una cuenta en Myinvestor con una aportacion inicial para continuar con otra recurrente de manera mensual (creo que el minimo son 150€ no??)
> 
> Para alguien novato con esto de los fondos... recomendais mas ir trasteando metiendo uno mismo a fondos o hacerlo mediante un roboadvisor???
> 
> gracias!



Obviamente, si estas empezando y no sabes, la mejor recomendación es el uso de un roboadvisor (en el caso de MyInvestor, sus carteras). Pero creo que ya que lo vais a hacer en MyInvestor, una buena manera de hacerlo eficiente y al mismo tiempo ir aprendiendo poco a poco desde el principio es hacerlo uno mismo metiendo vosotros los propios fondos.

Mi recomendación es que os hagáis una cartera estilo boggle standar. Por ejemplo, a mi me gusta mucho la siguiente:

*1. Vanguard Global Stock Index Inv EUR Acc Isin: IE00B03HCZ61 (70%)
2. Vanguard Emerging Markets Stock Index Inv EUR Acc Isin: IE0031786142 (20%)
3. Vanguard Global Small-Cap Index Inv EUR Acc Isin: IE00B42W3S00 (10%)*

Si preferís llevar también un porcentaje de RF, podéis incluir a esos 3 fondos el 

*Vanguard Global Bond EUR INS Isin: IE00B18GC888*

en el porcentaje que prefiráis (reduciendo y repartiendo equitativamente el porcentaje de los otros 3 de RV).

Como de momento MyInvestor permite comprar fracciones de participaciones en todos estos fondos, lo suyo es que cada vez que vayáis a aportar, dividáis esa cantidad en esos diferentes porcentajes (o los que os hayáis establecido), y así realizáis la compra de cada fondo según la cantidad de dinero resultante. Y después, una vez al año (el día de vuestro cumpleaños por ejemplo, para no olvidarse), hacéis un rebalanceo de la cartera (puesto que vuestros porcentajes se habrán distorsionado debido a las plusvalías o minusvalías de cada uno de los fondos), bien mediante traspasos entre ellos o bien mediante aportaciones extra. Esta es la opción más barata, y al mismo tiempo la más completa, puesto que prácticamente cubrís todo el mercado.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (17 Feb 2021)

Indrid Cold dijo:


> Obviamente, si estas empezando y no sabes, la mejor recomendación es el uso de un roboadvisor (en el caso de MyInvestor, sus carteras). Pero creo que ya que lo vais a hacer en MyInvestor, una buena manera de hacerlo eficiente y al mismo tiempo ir aprendiendo poco a poco desde el principio es hacerlo uno mismo metiendo vosotros los propios fondos.
> 
> Mi recomendación es que os hagáis una cartera estilo boggle standar. Por ejemplo, a mi me gusta mucho la siguiente:
> 
> ...




Cuando vendo una parte es el metodo FIFO? ni idea de impuestos. Se hace automaticamente y mi gestor lo vera en el borrador de la renta?
De todas formas seguramente opte por Indexa para molestarme el minimo. Cuanto dinero te ahorrarias con una cartera de 100k en myinvestor vs Indexa?


----------



## Indrid Cold (17 Feb 2021)

Jamie Dimon dijo:


> Cuando vendo una parte es el metodo FIFO? ni idea de impuestos. Se hace automaticamente y mi gestor lo vera en el borrador de la renta?
> De todas formas seguramente opte por Indexa para molestarme el minimo. Cuanto dinero te ahorrarias con una cartera de 100k en myinvestor vs Indexa?



*Cuando vendo una parte es el metodo FIFO? *
Si.

*Se hace automaticamente y mi gestor lo vera en el borrador de la renta? *
Así es, tanto en Indexa como MyInvestor, en el momento que vendas una parte o la totalidad de tus fondos, ellos mismos ya te retienen el porcentaje equivalente a los impuestos y los abonan directamente a Hacienda, así como toda la información relativa, por lo que en el momento que accedas a tu borrador a la hora de realizar la declaración, ya te aparecerá ahí dicha información y el gravamen positivo o negativo correspondiente. Básicamente solo tendrás que cotejar en tu borrador que toda la información sea correcta, por si se ha podido producir algún error de transcripción.

*Cuanto dinero te ahorrarías con una cartera de 100k en myinvestor vs Indexa?*
Actualmente los costes son:

MyInvestor* 0,42%. *_El 0,42% de 100.000€ son 420€._ 

Indexa* 0,61%. *_El 0,61% de 100.000 son 610€._

Por lo que en MyInvestor te ahorrarías al año unos 190€ sobre una cartera de 100k.

Por supuesto estos cálculos son aproximativos, creo recordar que en carteras superiores a 100k el porcentaje de costes disminuye, pero para que te hagas una idea.


----------



## kerberos (19 Feb 2021)

tastas dijo:


> Como inversor novel, creo que no te hará daño empezar poco a poco, con inversiones periódicas, en un roboadvisor como Indexa o Finizens.
> Abrirte indexados no es complicado si tienes clara la idea y te resultará más barato, el problema es que en una situación como la actual tenderás a recoger los bártulos con lo que te quede y no volver. Si te decantas por indexados, busca un fondo de RF como este (IE0007472115 ) y ponle al menos un 20% de tu cartera. Te desaconsejo invertir 100% en RV, aunque en esta época supongo que a muy pocos se les ocurrirá (y eso que ahora tendría más sentido que hacerlo hace unos meses).



Hazle caso. Mas razon que un santo.
Si es una inversion a largo plazo y quieres limitar aun mas los riesgos, sin minimizar la ganancia, no lo metas de golpe. Mete, que te digo yo, 1000 euros semanalas o quincenales. Es lo q llaman la estrategia DCA (Dollar Cost Average). Mas que nada por ir aprendiendo técnicas de inversión.


----------



## q-tip (11 Mar 2021)

Buenas, hará cosa de un mes me abrí un roboadvisor en myinvestor, ya se ha ido asignado el dinero a los diferentes índices pero se ha quedado una cantidad "en efectivo" que no se mueve... es normal?? no debería moverse por completo a los diferentes fondos?? Tengo pensado ir haciendo aportaciones mensuales pero antes de nada me interesaría saber bien como funciona.

gracias!


----------



## kerberos (12 Mar 2021)

La primera operativa es normal que tarde un par de semanas. Despues cada nueva aportacion son solo unos dias. 
Si es un mes, llama y que te aclaren. A lo mejor falta algun documento o una firma tuya o algo asi


----------

